# Z7 finally shooting



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

FINALLY, the weather has changed enough and the snow melted, that I could put up the outdoor target today 

Other than shooting at the archery shop when I purchased it and just a little in the basement, I've been 'at the bit' to shoot that thing outdoors. Started today and found that I needed to make just a minor adjustment to the center shot.

*I don't have a clue what the hell's wrong with this bow!!!!* If I shoot 4 arrows at the target trying to group at 30 and 40 yds, I tear up knocks and fletching !!!!!

I've got to admit, I sure like that Z7. I shot my Outback since they came out with them and to be honest, I really liked that bow. It shot very well and I took a good number of deer with it. But, Mathews really did a good job on this Z7. With the quad ultra pro rest, I'm grouping much better already and... after the winter layup. Time to definately start shooting at different spots with each arrow on the target. Another thing about the Z7 vs my Outback, the Z7 is 10# less in draw weight, I never moved a pin and its shooting right to the spot with the same sight and same arrows.

There might be a better bow made, but I didn't know Mathews had another new bow out!:lol: Sure glad I purchased it.....


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good deal glad your enjoying your bow! I had to get my DXT out for a little shooting today also.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

good to hear the Z7 is shooting well. Problem with "what the hell's wrong with this bow" is that your shooting to close of distance....Haha.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

ScrubBuck said:


> good to hear the Z7 is shooting well. Problem with "what the hell's wrong with this bow" is that your shooting to close of distance....Haha.


Its as far as I can shoot until everything dries up. I sure am happy with this bow.... Shooting 40 yards today can't wait until I can back up to 50 +


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice!






ENCORE said:


> Its as far as I can shoot until everything dries up. I sure am happy with this bow.... Shooting 40 yards today can't wait until I can back up to 50 +


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice group there Encore. Just another fine Mathews moment there!:coolgleam


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. This Z7 is like daylight to dark compaired to the Outback.

I did start running into a problem that I KNEW was me and not the bow. Just couldn't put my finger on it. It really showed up shooting at 40yds. I'd shoot two arrows and have them touching or almost touching each other. Then the next two arrows would do the same thing but..... they'd be 6" high.

Well a trip back over to Ossineke today and I was right. *It WAS me* After shooting a 1/2 dozen times, I was told that I was holding that Z7 like a baseball bat again :lol: Once holding the bow correctly the groups stayed constant. Just one of those things that you end up doing and need someone else to point it out.:lol:

I can't wait until I can get that target out to 60 yards!

_PS.... for all you radical people out there... I DO NOT shoot at any deer that far......... But, I do practice that far.:lol:_


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I have yet to shoot mine past 20 yards. I'm hoping this weekend I'll get the chance. I too switched from the Outback to the Z7 and agree it is night and day. It's the baddest bow on the market.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Its starting to dry out where I normally have the target  I picked up a dozen of my arrows that most had to be cut and new inserts installed. The other's... well I cut up the fletching, so those were replaced.

I realize that a new "toy" is always exciting, however, I've got to admit that I'm happy about this new bow. Just having it isn't enough and I realize that I'm going to be shooting this bow much more often. I'm completely satisfied with my groups at 40 yards and now I need to move back. As stated before, I don't shoot that far while hunting but, it makes for good practice. Sure makes those 20 yard shots easy! I was happy with the Outback but I'm really happy I made the purchase on this Z7.

My trip over to Ossineke and the Hunter's Shack yesterday, put my form back together. Just one of those things that someone does and can't put your finger on and then someone else points it out. Kinda makes you go..... dah. This bow draws smooth, holds good and shoots excellent.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

MIne is still in layaway. Half way paid off im been scratching my head as to what i can sell to get it out soon. Its been ten years between purchases. The last bow was a mathews FX. And it has killed dozens of deer and 8 turkeys. Last year a freind gave me a PSE to try out. I reluctantly took the bow and managed to kill 3 deer but it just didnt feel right. So i put a z7 on layaway last month and i am chomping at the bit to get it out. I cant wait. I m hoping to get it before turkey season.:bouncy:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Should be a slight upgrade from the FX ..... just sayin.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Slight upgrade? yeah I'll say. I shot that Z7 and absolutely fell in love. exceptionaly smooth to draw. The PSE thunderbolt my freind gave me was ok for last year but it just feels a bit harsh to shoot. My FX is still giong to be hunting though i gave it to a poor college kid.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

With that warm weather, I had a chance to set the range back up outside. And FINALLY get to shoot this Z7 at the longer ranges. As I expected, at the longer ranges I had to move the front sight in. Boy, trying to get that little extra was fun. However, glad to say I was lucky with the first movement!

Straight as can be out to 60yds! Now, don't get in an uproar, I don't shoot at anything other than the target at that range. But, its fun!
So far, I haven't found anything that I'm unhappy about with this Z7. Draws smooth and works for me. Wife says: "its a good thing!" I think that she means "it had better, its your last." :lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Been shooting mine a bunch lately out to 40-50-60 yards. Pretty proud of my first kill with it ..... a bunny at 61 yards. Maybe I've set the bar too high cause my son scolded me that it wasn't a "perfect" double lung shot till I reminded him that I was trying for the head shot!:coolgleam

Been doing a bunch of experimenting with this bow - different arrows, stabs (still working on this part), draw weights, etc and fighting thru some minor tuning "issues". I've settled on Easton Axis 340's (465 g total arrow weight) shooting 68 lbs. My groups have gone from beach balls to pie plates at 50-60 yards and I'm very happy with that.


----------

